

Facebook Syndicates Page Updates To Twitter, Still Holds User Updates Hostage - danhak
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/20/facebook-syndicates-updates-from-pages-to-twitter-still-holds-user-updates-hostage/

======
babyshake
This strategy is strange. I'd expect FB to allow open syndication of updates,
where it would then be easy to aggregate them on Twitter or on any other
number of platforms.

But why skip this step and simply offer a way to stream onto Twitter? There
must be some strategic component to this that I'm missing.

